# Lights for a Waterfall



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> I have a customer that wants his waterfall lit up. He currently has a "bullet" type low voltage light. Actually I think there were three of them. The lights were stuck back in the rocks surrounding the small pool for the fountain.
> I can't remember if both lights were out or just one (too much on his laundry list). But he said he wanted the waterfall lit well but not look like a "neon sign"!
> 
> What is a good light for this? The rocks are about 6' away.
> ...


Can the lights be above ground?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Old style Malibu brand lights run off of AC power and the bulbs usually die in about a year or two. The copper oxidizes causing poor mechanical connections then you're scratching your head troubleshooting the bulb, socket, lamp connections, (usually pierced through the wiring), AC power/amperage, etc. I haven't seen a brand I like yet. This is why I'm planning my own with a power supply and LEDs.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'd suspect that fiber optic cable, the light kits, are the ideal solution.

You'd keep the fibers wrapped where you didn't want to let the light out, other wise a gentle glow could be wrapped to suit -- back lighting the micro-grotto.

There are a fist full of players -- up and down the range of cost and sophistication.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> Can the lights be above ground?


Well these are mostly above the water but I suppose they get wet from the pool rising from rain or if the wind blows hard. I don't think he wants the lights showing since these were tucked back in the rocks.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007SXMYJC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00


They work well and are easy to install. I use them in my fountain. They don't last forever but for that price who cares.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

A Little Short said:


> I have a customer that wants his waterfall lit up. He currently has a "bullet" type low voltage light. Actually I think there were three of them. The lights were stuck back in the rocks surrounding the small pool for the fountain.
> I can't remember if both lights were out or just one (too much on his laundry list). But he said he wanted the waterfall lit well but not look like a "neon sign"!
> 
> What is a good light for this? The rocks are about 6' away.
> ...


Are you a licensed contractor?


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

First you need to make sure the transformer you are using is an isolated transformer. It has a grounded shield between the primary and secondary windings.

http://www.amazon.com/Intermatic-PX100-100-Watt-Transformer-Enclosure/dp/B003M60V4O

I would try to stay away from underwater lights. They all end up leaking. Most landscaping lights can take the splashing of water as long as they don’t get submerged.

Here is an unusual and simple design with good products. And you should be able to walk away with a good profit and more lighting work when done.

I would mount three of the undercover hardscape lights on top of the rocks above waterfall. 
http://www.landscapelightingworld.com/Hardscape-Light-p/668.htm

And use the G4 15 watt-LED bi-pin.

http://www.landscapelightingworld.com/Small-G4-LED-15w-Equivalent-BI-PIN-p/g4-15-12v-827.htm

Then I would mount two of the BuddyPro™ 2200K LED Puck Lights under the ledge in front shining across the water.

http://www.landscapelightingworld.com/led-niche-light-low-voltage-p/vhs-6701-rb.htm

Also if there are some big trees to the left and right of the pond try lighting them up.

http://www.landscapelightingworld.com/integrated-led-outdoor-lighting-infinti-6up-p/val-1036-bz.htm

And I almost forgot the Astronomic timer. 

http://www.intermatic.com/en/Products/Timers/InWallTimers/Electronic_Timers/ST01_Series.aspx

If you have any questions I would be more than happy to help.:rockon:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I use that transformer for pool lights a lot.

Those are some neat looking lights, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Sprink said:


> I would try to stay away from underwater lights. They all end up leaking. Most landscaping lights can take the splashing of water as long as they don’t get submerged.
> 
> Here is an unusual and simple design with good products. And you should be able to walk away with a good profit and more lighting work when done.
> 
> ...


What is the max distance the "puck" lights would be effective?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've used these E-conolight LED spots for lighting up signs before, I like them. They have a 5000K (cool white) and 4000K (neutral white) option. Maybe they'd work for your waterfall.










http://www.e-conolight.com/outdoor-lighting/floodlight/e-gl4s03.html?finish=5341&cct=5271#configtop


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I've used these E-conolight LED spots for lighting up signs before, I like them. They have a 5000K (cool white) and 4000K (neutral white) option. Maybe they'd work for your waterfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric, Those are waaay to brite for a small fountain or waterfall. Heck I light 30 foot flags with them.


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

That is a hard question to answer. It depends on how you want to use it. These are new and I have not used them yet. The light output is 100 lumens which is equal to 15 watt halogen. I choose the 2200K color temperature lights for the pond but they have the 2700k puck which is a whiter light than the 2200k. 

The best I can tell you is it will be close to the output of the reverse light on your car. It would also be close to landscape path light output with the cover off. And it would be bright enough that you do not want it directly in your eyes. It is meant for area lighting. That the best I could do with the info given.:blink:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use the volt also and have good luck with them.


----------



## billn (Aug 31, 2011)

Think shadows. Find a place to put a light that will emphasize the texture of that rock face. It is the main feature of that pool. It may require more than one light and some work with neutral density filters to get intensities the way you want them. Then find a wash light or two to gently light the plants in and around the pool. The owner might also like something under water to provide a glow there and make the carp visible.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Eric, Those are waaay to brite for a small fountain or waterfall. Heck I light 30 foot flags with them.


There's a smaller version of them I think. It's been a while.


----------

